
Telegram cracked by FSB, according to Trump allegations memo - aoeuasdf1
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3259984-Trump-Intelligence-Allegations.html#document/p6
======
idanoeman
It's not clear whether the report is real yet, but if it is, Telegram being
compromised is pretty big news. Presumably this means private chats are
insecure, not just normal chats.

------
jlgaddis
cf. paragraph 1 on page 6:

> _In terms of other technical IT platforms, an FSB cyber operative flagged up
> the "Telegram" enciphered commercial system as having been of especial
> concern and therefore heavily targeted by the FSB, not least because it was
> used frequently by Russian internal political activists and oppositionists.
> His/her understanding was that the FSB now successfully had cracked this
> communications software and therefore it was no longer secure to use._

